# A Good Day At The Dealer For Once



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I brought my truck in to the dealer for a few things yesterday. I was going to have a bug deflector put on and a few other minor things. Keep in mind that I bought this truck 3 months ago and have only put about 2900 miles or so on it since then. I have a 3 year 36k mile warranty on it. I was getting tired of the missing manifold bolt ticking, so I wanted them to check. I get a call this morning and they told me that they had some bad news. Right off the bat I was like  . They said they checked the manifold and that the bolt had broken off and needed to be re-tapped and so on. No big surprise. The also said it needed new brakes and new front shocks. I was pissed. They had just put new brakes on it when I bought it. What made it even worse is they said the warranty did not cover it. I checked my warranty and all it covered was the manifold bolts. So I went round and round with the mechanic and got no where. I called the business manager and told him what was going on. He basically sold me the truck. I left him a message and within minutes he called me right back. He said that he was sorry that it had come to this and the mechanic and service department should not have talked to me before him. He said that the warranty will cover the manifold and he will put on new brakes, new shocks, and install my bug deflector for free. All I have to do is pay the $100 deductible. He said that he was very sorry and that it will not happen again. When I bought the truck he said that he stands behind his customers 100%. I didn't believe him, but I guess it was true. So, I should get my truck back tomorrow morning. He said if it was any longer he would give me a rental F350 seeing that I use my truck for work. It was not something that I have happen to me a lot. I usually get a lot of crap from dealers. wesport


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Congrats!

I've got broken off manifold bolts too, which need extensive work to remove and re-tap. One place quoted me 2k'ish, and the dealer quoted 3k'ish.

Still debating if I should have it done.. I have the ticking too, which im assuming is throwing off my o2 sensors because of the lack of back pressure.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The ticking just drove me nuts. I hauled a car and trailer up to NH and it was terrible. Even with the radio cranked I could hear it a little. Out of warranty I don't think that it is really worth the huge cost, but it is a major job. The dealer said it was going to be like a 6-8 hour job. Parts alone were $500 assuming that they could use the current manifold. If not the price would go up from there. They quoted me $2800 for just the manifold job and $3600 for everything that it needed. So, the warranty has payed for itself in three months. I payed an extra $1100 for the extended warrany on it. I'll just have to double check when I go to the delaer that they actually did everything they said they were going to do, but I bet that they will. There is even a guy statying late working on it tonight.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Who did you buy it from? Sounds like a place others should know about.


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

$2800 for manifold bolds?? HOLY S***! I had my mechanic do all my manifold bolts and he charged me a little over $400 parts and labor. I think I had 4 of 5 broke and he replaced all of them.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Joe D;343535 said:


> Who did you buy it from? Sounds like a place others should know about.


I agree. News like this should come with a name. I am sure the dealer will not mind.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Are these broken bolts a V-10 issue?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Why Did The Brakes Go So Fast???*

Hi,
Reading your fix it list you say you had 2,900 miles on new brakes and they are gone again??? I hope they check your calipers to make sure they are not hanging up...Or did they do the work the first time as they told you??? Something else going on there....
As far as the manifold bolts...I know the Fords had issues with the 460's a friend of mine did many repairs on F350/450's with bad manifolds.If I remember correctly it would run about $600 for him to do a side.
I guess Ford hasent figured that out on the newer engines either...I like Fords dont get me wrong....My first car was a Mach 1....
Good to hear a happy dealer story...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Oshkosh;343607 said:


> Hi,
> Reading your fix it list you say you had 2,900 miles on new brakes and they are gone again??? I hope they check your calipers to make sure they are not hanging up...Or did they do the work the first time as they told you??? Something else going on there....


The story goes that they did the rear brakes, but something got messed up with the repair order and the fronts did not get done for some reason. They checked them and noticed that they were bad. I felt a little pulsating, but didn't think too much about it. I thought they might still just be breaking in. The dealer in Townsend Ford in Townsend, MA. As of right now I would highly suggest them to anybody. They are a little pricey, but you get what you pay for. The vehicles are spotless and are all in very good shape. I know that they have an extremely nice black F350 crew cab V10 and Fisher X Blade out front now. The truck is sweet. It isn't even listed online yet. They also have an F350 with the 7.3 and a Fisher RD blade that is just as nice.

www.townsendford.net


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

Is that noise that you are talking about sound like a heat shield on the exhuast is loose?
I have had that noise during normal driving, and I was told from Ford that it was the flex plate on the trans. ( when under a load it causes it too move ) just wondering if it is the same issue........2003 V10 C/C.........


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The rattling or tick sound is the transmission inspection cover. Either take it off and glue it with silicone or put a piece of duct tape in it for a quick fix. The manifold bolts are a big problem and the correct fix is to get the stainless steel bolts to replace them. Ford used just a reg bolt and when you put reg bolts into an aluminum head the dislike metals will not work together. For more info on the V-10's check this out...

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=49


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Kind of off topic but, First time out when you gunna hang a plow on that bad boy?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Mysticlandscape;343876 said:


> Kind of off topic but, First time out when you gunna hang a plow on that bad boy?


When I hit the lottery! I honestly don't know yet. My plans change everyday. I have been wanting to try my tractor setup this year, but no snow yet!! I might just get a second truck with a plow. I have no idea. Not this year for sure, but maybe next year. I only have my 1 mile gravel road, my 500 ft. paved driveway, and 15 car parking lot to do along with all the other little roads on the farm. I'll also be doing some light work for neighbors, just not anything commercially anymore.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I finally got my truck back. I love looking out the window and seeing that thing! It was gone from Wednesday until Friday night. Here was the breakdown. It needed a new right side manifold, bolts, and gasket. It took them over 8 hours just to do the manifold. They said it was terrible! Then I needed ALL 4 shocks replaced, not just the fronts like they thought. Then I needed new front rotors and pads for the brakes. It drives like a new truck. No annoying ticking anymore. I drove all 18 miles home without the radio on and the window open just enjoying the sound of no ticking. I still get a little ticking noise at around 45 MPH dogging it up a hill, but I am sure that is just the clutch fan. All the parts look really good and they did a great job. Truck came back as clean as it left. My last shop always seemed to get grease all over the interior. Then they installed my bug deflector (which looks great on there), did my oil change, and replaced a license plate light that was out. The total came to $161 with the $100 deductible on the warranty. Not a bad day! Sorry to gloat, but I am just so happy that things went my way for once.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

bigjeeping;343456 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I've got broken off manifold bolts too, which need extensive work to remove and re-tap. One place quoted me 2k'ish, and the dealer quoted 3k'ish.
> 
> Still debating if I should have it done.. I have the ticking too, which im assuming is throwing off my o2 sensors because of the lack of back pressure.


They retapped mine for $400, all broke off and had to retap them all. It might be worth the 45min drive from ann arbor to come to the place by me to get it fixed.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

PremierLand;344105 said:


> They retapped mine for $400, all broke off and had to retap them all. It might be worth the 45min drive from ann arbor to come to the place by me to get it fixed.


Send me their info and I'll look into that! I'll fork over $400


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

First Time Out;343454 said:


> I brought my truck in to the dealer for a few things yesterday. I was going to have a bug deflector put on and a few other minor things. Keep in mind that I bought this truck 3 months ago and have only put about 2900 miles or so on it since then. I have a 3 year 36k mile warranty on it. I was getting tired of the missing manifold bolt ticking, so I wanted them to check. I get a call this morning and they told me that they had some bad news. Right off the bat I was like  . They said they checked the manifold and that the bolt had broken off and needed to be re-tapped and so on. No big surprise. The also said it needed new brakes and new front shocks. I was pissed. They had just put new brakes on it when I bought it. What made it even worse is they said the warranty did not cover it. I checked my warranty and all it covered was the manifold bolts. So I went round and round with the mechanic and got no where. I called the business manager and told him what was going on. He basically sold me the truck. I left him a message and within minutes he called me right back. He said that he was sorry that it had come to this and the mechanic and service department should not have talked to me before him. He said that the warranty will cover the manifold and he will put on new brakes, new shocks, and install my bug deflector for free. All I have to do is pay the $100 deductible. He said that he was very sorry and that it will not happen again. When I bought the truck he said that he stands behind his customers 100%. I didn't believe him, but I guess it was true. So, I should get my truck back tomorrow morning. He said if it was any longer he would give me a rental F350 seeing that I use my truck for work. It was not something that I have happen to me a lot. I usually get a lot of crap from dealers. wesport


 Glad to hear it worked out for you. I can see you continuing to go there for vehicles.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

ECS;344169 said:


> Glad to hear it worked out for you. I can see you continuing to go there for vehicles.


You can say that again. I have sent two friends and a lady that I used to plow for over there already. When I upgrade to a 6.4 in 5 years that is where I will be going.payup


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

See not all dealers are bad!! Congrats on the good service...I too will be upgrading to a 6.4 in a few years...Can't wait..


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Just watch out for a price shock M&M. I heard that they are going to be like a $5500 option or something like that. I don't really remember what my dealer was saying. I think that is mostly for the F450s and larger. I think I am going to look for a good used one in a few years after I see how well they do. You get what you pay for, somtimes!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I work with a guy that bought a Crew cab Dodge 1500 with the Hemi when they first came out. He told me it was a $6,800 option ! I rather have the diesel. At least you could pass a lot of gas stations.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

$550 wouldnt be to bad..I heard $6800 is the new price tag for the 6.4..


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is a link to build and price an 08  http://www.commtruck.ford.com/ctw/default.asp then left side (Find a Truck tab) Select a Model, then (Build & Price tab)


----------

